# Need some advice! Only one testicle.



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Troy went to the vet today for his checkup and weighed at 30 lbs. Yay! 

But here's the problem, only one of his testicles has dropped so far. The vet said that if it does not drop by the age of 6 months then it isn't going to and you would have to get him fixed, which is what I do not want to do.  I talked to my breeder about it and she gave me some advice and some information about it. 
What is the latest you seen them both drop? One page did say that if you give them Zinc, it helps. Any information about that? I also seen that they can drop as late as 7-10 months. The vet advised me to obviously get him fixed if nothing happens around 6 months and if don't, it can cause a tumor. 

Really need some advice here. Thank you!!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Retained testicles can definitely increase the likelihood of sertoli cell tumors. I knew a beautiful working line male euthanized for that at 4 yrs of age.

If it doesn't drop by 6 months old, it's likely not going to drop.

They can just go in and remove the retained testicle. They do NOT need to remove the dropped testicle. As well i would still wait until he was about a yr old as well. You should NEVER breed him though as it is genetic.


----------



## jackiej (Apr 1, 2015)

oh no! i hope it drops soon! Removing the retained testicle is very invasive. Im sorry i dont have further advice on this matter!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

His littermate didn't have this problem. I didn't know it was genetic either.. hmm. I wasn't going to breed him anyways. I really wanted to wait for him to grow more before I would get him fixed. /:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

there is generally no danger in waiting until he is fully mature before neutering him. He will just need to be neutered sooner rather than later (18 months or so instead of waiting until he is 3 or more) There is an increased risk of the retained testicle developing problems but since those problems are more likely to develop well past puberty you can discuss with your vet the idea of waiting


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

My vet said that if it doesn't drop by 6 months we should get him fixed right then and there. If it doesn't drop I have no problem waiting until he is 1-18 months. I wouldn't wait until he's 3+ years. I just don't want to get him fixed when he's 4-6 months.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I think that when vets see this issue they are more likely to push for quick neuter, mainly because they are worried that a client won't get it done and the dog will have issues. 

However, waiting until 18 months would be fine. Or if you are worried, ask if they will remove only the retained testicle. And leave the descended one until he is full grown.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My Dalmatian only had one testicle drop, the other was stuck in his abdomen. My Vet said that it could take up to 9 months for it to drop. 

I didn't neuter him until he was 18 months old but you can wait until they are 24 months old.


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

I had the undescended testicle of my pup removed at 1 year old. The vet performed a vasectory on the other one. He still has the hormones, but there is no chance of him breeding.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

There was no sign of the other testicle dropping so Fritz was neutered at 8 months...the vet said we could have waited a month or so longer, but I wanted it resolved before it became an issue. Good luck


----------



## meli_ssa4 (Aug 19, 2014)

Darwin had a retained testicle. He was just neutered last week at 1year and 1week. My vet said that we could wait to get it removed, but not to wait to long as it can become cancerous. The surgery went great, no issues at all. He has a very small incision where they remove the retained testicle, and is healing great. No issues at all. I was exteremly worried about his recover, having to incisions, but he is doing great. no ill affects at all. 

I don't see why you would need to get it done right away at 6mths if it doesn't come down.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Bella67 said:


> Troy went to the vet today for his checkup and weighed at 30 lbs. Yay!
> 
> But here's the problem, only one of his testicles has dropped so far. The vet said that if it does not drop by the age of 6 months then it isn't going to and you would have to get him fixed, which is what I do not want to do.  I talked to my breeder about it and she gave me some advice and some information about it.
> What is the latest you seen them both drop? One page did say that if you give them Zinc, it helps. Any information about that? I also seen that they can drop as late as 7-10 months. The vet advised me to obviously get him fixed if nothing happens around 6 months and if don't, it can cause a tumor.
> ...


Slider was 9 months old when his 2nd testicle dropped. IMHO if you want the hormones I agree with another poster that you should have the one that didn't drop surgically removed and have a vasectomy to keep the male hormones (I've had a couple with vasectomies ... no unwanted problems).


----------

